# New Taurus "Raging Hunter" Revolver



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Taurus Raging Hunter .44 Magnum: The Next Level in Handgun Hunting


The Taurus Raging Hunter .44 Magnum revolver is a super accurate revolver that takes handgun hunting to the next level.




www.breitbart.com




"The Taurus Raging Hunter .44 Magnum revolver is a super accurate revolver that takes handgun hunting to the next level.

First off, the Raging Hunter is a beautiful firearm. Its two-tone finish is complemented by an angular, ported barrel and recoil absorbing grips that are as pleasing to the eye as they are beneficial to weight reduction and control.

The weight of the gun—55 ounces—is also a benefit in that it too contributes to less felt recoil, and therefore more stability, during second shot acquisition.

So it is not surprising that even with open sights, the Raging Hunter delivers an incredible level of accuracy."

It looks like a fun toy, and there's a 7-shot .357 version too.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

The .44 mag is my favorite caliber. If I could only have one gun, it would be a .44 mag revolver.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

muleskinner2 said:


> The .44 mag is my favorite caliber. If I could only have one gun, it would be a .44 mag revolver.


I've always liked it a lot myself.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

The Taurus Raging Hunter .44 Magnum revolver is a super accurate revolver that takes handgun hunting to the next level. 
Most respectfully.... 
This sounds like copy by some writer that was sold to an outdoor, hunting, gun magazine.. 

The experience I have seen people have with Taurus products has been they are the Hyundai of the gun world.. They look nice new, they run nice for a while, but when they act up they are hard or impossible to fix and your luck has abruptly ended... 

I never cared for the 44 mag as it was too brutal to shoot often. And I like to shoot often.. Due to the kinds and sizes of critters that exist here, compared to many other places, I would only carry a hand gun in this bush if a rifle or slug gun was available.. 

Every ones experience will be different.. This is my 5 cents of opinion from the far north..


----------



## catalekid (Jan 23, 2011)

I carry a Smith and Wesson 6" model 29 everyday in a chest holster .... any time I go outside my cabin and will be on my land. The first two cartridges up are shotshells because we have a lot of copperheads and are beginning to see more rattlesnakes every year.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> Most respectfully....
> This sounds like copy by some writer that was sold to an outdoor, hunting, gun magazine..
> 
> The experience I have seen people have with Taurus products has been they are the Hyundai of the gun world.. They look nice new, they run nice for a while, but when they act up they are hard or impossible to fix and your luck has abruptly ended...


Yes, it wouldn't be the first time a magazine wrote little more than an ad veiled as a review.
My experience with Taurus is first hand. A Judge and a 45 caliber 24/7.
More plastic than I prefer on the 24/7 but I have owned the gun since 2006 and it has never ceased to feed fire or eject.
In fact, it is one of the most accurate handguns I own, and I own a few.
Sometimes a nightstand gun, sometimes a trail gun, so it gets dirty and handled.
I don't belong to a brand name religion (see Remington currently) so I tend to buy what suits me and what I know works.
Mine have proven reliable and worth what I paid.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> This sounds like copy by some writer that was sold to an outdoor, hunting, gun magazine..


Yes, that's what it is.
It's sole purpose is to tell people about the gun and anyone interested can find more information on their own.



Wyobuckaroo said:


> I never cared for the 44 mag as it was too brutal to shoot often.


It's not "brutal" in a large enough platform. 
It's not a range toy though.
It's a hunting tool, capable of easily taking deer sized game at 150 yards.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

That actually looks comfortable to shoot.
I have a Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 mag, and with the wood grips and the flat backed trigger guard, it's a knuckle buster. I have a set of rubber grips for it that are better for shooting but not very good looking.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'm not a fan of those mule kicking big pistols like that.
In something around that bore size, I find a 45 LC or 45 ACP much more comfortable to shoot.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> with the wood grips and the flat backed trigger guard, it's a knuckle buster


Yeah, that trigger guard is rough on the knuckles.
The first thing I do with most large caliber handguns is change to better grips, even if they aren't as pretty.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, that's what it is.
> It's sole purpose is to tell people about the gun and anyone interested can find more information on their own.
> 
> 
> ...


When I lived in Teller, there were a bunch of guys who hunted Moose with a .44 mag. I took my first Moose at sixty yards with my hand loads. If you can place your shot within six inches at fifty yards, you can safely take anything in North America. When I lived in Odessa, Texas I bought my first .44 and learned to reload. My every day load for hunting jackrabbits, and plinking was 12 gr Of Unique behind a 240 gr Keith HARD cast semi wad cutter. This load would destroy a S&W in a week. I shot five hundred rounds a week through it for years with a SS Ruger Redhawk. I still have this gun, my wife keeps it in her night stand.


----------

